# Shiki Ryougi vs. Yhwach



## Zeta42 (Feb 2, 2015)

A fight between two individuals with magic eyes.

Shiki Ryougi: a human with Mystic Eyes of Death Perception, which allow her to see the mortality of all that exists, even if it's a god. Has a knife and uses it to attack vulnerable spots, causing the target's instant destruction.

Yhwach: a human and the strongest Quincy ever seen in Bleach so far. His unique power, "the Almighty", gives him eyes that render any technique he sees ineffective against him and also allow him to see in the future. Other weapons: Quincy bow and a sword. In this match-up, he can't use Quincy spells (including the power-stealing one), and using other Sternritters' Schrifts is out of question as this isn't a confirmed possibility even in canon sources. And yeah, no flying/standing in the air.

Starting distance: 50 meters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 2, 2015)

If this is base Shiki then she gets lolstomped.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 2, 2015)

Shiki kills his powers, kills his eyes, then kills him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 2, 2015)

Shiki gets rekt via speed difference


----------



## Regicide (Feb 2, 2015)

What the fuck did Shiki do to deserve this?


----------



## Vicotex (Feb 2, 2015)

The both of them get their asses fucked up by lord Itachi's untouchable wheel eyes


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 2, 2015)

Regicide said:


> What the fuck did Shiki do to deserve this?



The adaption of her series had me watching nothing happening several times for several hours during several different movies


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 2, 2015)

You must be blind as a fucking bat if that's the case

or you just didn't watch the movies in the order they were meant to be watched

On Topic:

Speed Equal Shiki Shanks a bitch

Speed Unequal she dies


----------



## Featherine (Feb 2, 2015)

Nothing happening in the KnK movies ? Damn, I still remember that rooftop scene, and the fight against Souren, and against Asami...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 3, 2015)

Also

Shiki kills his precog like she did to the guy in Mirai Fukuin

Yhwach cries bitch tears about his powers getting taken away just like bitchigo did in the fullbring arc


----------



## BreakFlame (Feb 3, 2015)

So we're assuming that "Almighty" won't let him cancel her hax? It was able to screw over Ichibei's conceptual...thing that he could do, so why not this one.

Seriously, tell me why not, I don't want a Nasuverse character to lose to Bleach.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 3, 2015)

>YHWACH
>Cancelling MEODP

Gr8 joke m8

He'd have to not get his power completely raped by shiki's knife first

and it's ultimately irrelevant considering he cuts her in half before she can really do anything due to speed disparity


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> You must be blind as a fucking bat if that's the case
> 
> or you just didn't watch the movies in the order they were meant to be watched





Featherine said:


> Nothing happening in the KnK movies ? Damn, I still remember that rooftop scene, and the fight against Souren, and against Asami...



I watched the movies in the normal order, not chronologically, but the order wasn't what limited my enjoyment of the movies.

Other than the 5th movie (which was a LOT better than the rest)  and a few others like the 7th to a lesser extent very little happens at all until the end where there might be a short fight (the weaker movies like the second one had none of that)  and the characters are largely boring (the male lead, Kokutou much more so than the rest of the cast) when it comes to interactions. In that way it's just like the F/SN anime has been, but with less action and with Shiki being a somewhat better lead, while even Shirou is a fuck ton better than Kokutou. I do like the ideas though and I think that Shiki's ability is a pretty novel concept, but I feel like both KnK and F/SN could go about their business in better ways.

Me and anime movies just don't mix very well anyway since I get bored during a lot of them and Nasuverse in general just doesn't seem to click with me entirely for the reasons listed. The 5th movie was a very solid watch (I think it was 6th chronologically) and the 7th was alright, some of the others were fine but could have used their time better. The adaption itself seems good though.


----------



## BreakFlame (Feb 3, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >YHWACH
> >Cancelling MEODP
> 
> Gr8 joke m8
> ...



I'm just asking why. Does the MEODP have some kind of feat for resisting a hax-canceling hax? Hell, a feat of cutting someone else's hax would probably work, depending on the power level. I just dislike the argument of "This hax is cooler so it wins". Almost as much as "This _verse_ is cooler so it wins".

I mean, when you look at him, Ywach revolves around Hax dealing with Hax. Stealing Bankai, absorbing Sternreitter powers, stealing his own power after it was haxxed away from him (wut), and this new thing that lets him automatically counter everything because precog.

What do the Mystic Eyes have that sets them on a different level?

Edit: Wait, this wasn't speed equal? Damn, she's screwed.


----------



## Featherine (Feb 3, 2015)

Shiki cut Asami's Mystic Eyes' power in the parking lot fight, there's that. And that thing was completely invisible at first, her eyes grew used to it and she could see some sort of wave-like thing after a while.

Even Tohno who's unskilled as fuck compared to her could do things like cut off Arc from Gaia in Ciel's route, can bet your ass Ryougi could do even more. That is, if there wasn't such a huge gap in speed :/


----------



## Sablés (Feb 3, 2015)

Even assuming speed was equal. Unless this is Akasha, why would that change the outcome. All this means is Ryougi would stand a chance of one-shotting in CQC, doesn't change the fact that Shiki's 100% glass-canon and restricted by physical limits which isn't much relatively-speaking. Given her opponent is someone with millenia worth of fighting experience, ranged attacks (srsly, 50 meters?) and down right in a different class physically...can't he just..outplay her in variety of ways? Or in the event of a CQC scenario: react, grab her arm and then splatter her over the pavement?

Shiki needing to shank someone directly as a means of victory always seemed impractical as all hell to me.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 3, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> I'm just asking why. Does the MEODP have some kind of feat for resisting a hax-canceling hax? Hell, a feat of cutting someone else's hax would probably work, depending on the power level. I just dislike the argument of "This hax is cooler so it wins". Almost as much as "This _verse_ is cooler so it wins".
> 
> I mean, when you look at him, Ywach revolves around Hax dealing with Hax. Stealing Bankai, absorbing Sternreitter powers, stealing his own power after it was haxxed away from him (wut), and this new thing that lets him automatically counter everything because precog.
> 
> ...



MEODP being connected to a multiversal night-omnipotent being>>>>>>>>> anti-hax powers.

Actually

Being the avatar of a nigh-omnipotent being>>>>>>>>>>anti-hax powers


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 3, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Even assuming speed was equal. Unless this is Akasha, why would that change the outcome. All this means is Ryougi would stand a chance of one-shotting in CQC, doesn't change the fact that Shiki's 100% glass-canon and restricted by physical limits which isn't much relatively-speaking. Given her opponent is someone with millenia worth of fighting experience, ranged attacks (srsly, 50 meters?) and down right in a different class physically...can't he just..outplay her in variety of ways? Or in the event of a CQC scenario: react, grab her arm and then splatter her over the pavement?
> 
> Shiki needing to shank someone directly as a means of victory always seemed impractical as all hell to me.


She has some esoteric shit like Killing the concept of "Distance" to basically ghetto teleport to whoever she wants to kill.

There's also the fact that her attack range triples to 9 meters when armed with a katana, which is her actual weapon of choice.

but yeah, none of those things really change the fact that she can just get shut down hard before she gets going


----------



## Kurou (Feb 3, 2015)

Featherine said:


> Even Tohno who's unskilled as fuck compared to her could do things like cut off Arc from Gaia in Ciel's route, can bet your ass Ryougi could do even more. That is, if there wasn't such a huge gap in speed :/



Unskilled? lol no. Her MEODP are just stronger than his


----------



## Regicide (Feb 3, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> She has some esoteric shit like Killing the concept of "Distance" to basically ghetto teleport to whoever she wants to kill.


She's never actually done this, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 3, 2015)

She did it in the novels IIRC


----------



## BreakFlame (Feb 3, 2015)

Crimson King said:


> MEODP being connected to a multiversal night-omnipotent being>>>>>>>>> anti-hax powers.
> 
> Actually
> 
> Being the avatar of a nigh-omnipotent being>>>>>>>>>>anti-hax powers



There we go, that's what I wanted.

I didn't know Nasuverse even had multiversals, though. Is it the "Akasha" people keep bringing up?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes it is.....


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 4, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> There we go, that's what I wanted.
> 
> I didn't know Nasuverse even had multiversals, though. Is it the "Akasha" people keep bringing up?



Akasha is known as the root of all things, being the origin of everything in the nasuverse.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 5, 2015)

Yhwach already faced someone with the ability to take away his powers, and we seen that he can give himself his powers again...


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 5, 2015)

Because those powers would no longer exist?
Forget that, it's more like as if the said powers never existed to begin with.
Ryougi Shiki erases the target's origin.
Without a beginning the said concept would have never came to exist.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 6, 2015)

That is assuming it can be done to him in the first place. Has Ryougi ever fully erased someone's power who had the power to restore their own power after it was taken away?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 6, 2015)

It doesn't matter because she erases that power from existence

it's not a matter of affecting or not

it's literally "your power never existed in the first place, Good gaem scrublord"


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2015)

Pretty much


can't restore a power that never existed anyway


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2015)

Think the deal is that his power isn't being restored, he's giving himself a new one. Unless Shiki cuts his origin at the source, how exactly would she stop that?


A relevant example would be Araya. Assuming this event was canon, Shiki cuts down his barriers with the MEoDP but that didn't stop him from re-creating new ones that functioned identically to the ones destroyed, later on.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2015)

But he's not giving himself a new one. He's restoring his old powers.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 6, 2015)

As badly writen as Yuha Bach is, he still cannot just shit power out of nothing.
If his power is actually cut by MEoDP he can't just make up a whole new powerset out of the thin air.
A for Shiki cutting barriers, yeah, most likely that doesn't mean Yuha would suddenly find himself without his powers.
By the time Shiki gets an opportunity to "kill" Yuha Bach's power she can use the same occasion to just outright murder him instead.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2015)

Or fall in love with his facial hair


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucia said:


> But he's not giving himself a new one. He's restoring his old powers.





willyvereb said:


> As badly writen as Yuha Bach is, he still cannot just shit power out of nothing.
> If his power is actually cut by MEoDP he can't just make up a whole new powerset out of the thin air.
> .



Seems I made a mistake. I was basing it on Ichibei knocking him down to half power. I'd find it disconcerting to assume Bach , being forcefully  capped at 50%, could restore himself to 100% without external aid and a Quincy's M.O is stealing shit from the world to power themselves.

Though that would just be a matter of raising his general powerlevel, his power distribution is innate.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2015)

Why the fuck do people keep calling Akasha a being when time and again it's been proven to be nothing but a source,

It's as much a being as the core of the planet.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2015)

Also we know for a fact Shiki can't cut everything.

The entire reason Araya was such a threat was because he had buddha bones and Shiki couldn't wrap her mind around the idea of how to kill it. She had to rely on literal physical force to murder him.

Shiki has limits.

Shiki's less skilled than Tohno, but with better eyes.

Yhwach's got a hundred and one ways to murder her

It's a stomp in all directions.

Equal speed or not.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 6, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Why the fuck do people keep calling Akasha a  being when time and again it's been proven to be nothing but a source,
> 
> It's as much a being as the core of the planet.



Because it kind of is?
Void Shiki kind of acts as Akasha's mouthpiece for a while.
And well, instead of being I would call it an entity, just like Gaia but on a far larger scale.



zenieth said:


> Also we know for a fact Shiki can't cut everything.
> 
> The entire reason Araya was such a threat was because he had buddha  bones and Shiki couldn't wrap her mind around the idea of how to kill  it. She had to rely on literal physical force to murder him.
> 
> ...


Skill is kind of arguable when Ryougi does perform a few insane things on her own like outrunning explosions and striking with the force of a cannonball.
Tohno after mastering his Nanaya blood can solo lower ranking DAAs, though.

And yes, Ryougi, at least in base, cannot cut anything.
She has problems againt objects with conventional durability and Araya's weird concept+the Buddha bone was an issue, too.
On the other hand she has no issue with anything which would be conventionally soft or even non-tangible.
She can pretty much cut the lines of an incoming energy attack to neutralize it.
Fictional/supernatural durability is also no problem for her.
Neither really mundane conventional durability when her strike has cannonball-like energy behind them.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2015)

Void Shiki and Akasha aren't the same thing.

Void Shiki is channeling knowledge from Akasha. That's not the same thing as Akasha being sentient. Cause it's not and there's absolutely zero proof of it.

Calling it an entity similar to Gaia is a joke and a half when we have several very clear examples of Gaia's will being enacted both in story and in materials vs. one vague "maybe its akasha doing something" moment.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 6, 2015)

Nanaya>>>Shitki


----------



## zenieth (Feb 8, 2015)

willyvereb said:


> Skill is kind of arguable when Ryougi does perform a few insane things on her own like outrunning explosions and striking with the force of a cannonball.
> Tohno after mastering his Nanaya blood can solo lower ranking DAAs, though.



Assassinating a guy who doesn't even know you're in the building isn't exactly the same as soloing. 

Especially when you've got a one hit kill ability.

And that's especially not impressive given the narrative totally says the dude isn't even remotely worth the DAA title yet. And none of those things you listed for her refers to skill, those are physical stats.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 8, 2015)

That's like saying Kouma is more skilled than Kirei or Bazett, when there's zero indication he has any training what so ever.

He'd still walk all over them.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

WE DO NOT MENTION THAT MONSTERS NAME AROUND HERE ZEN


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 8, 2015)

The aforementioned monster is a beast, that is all


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

HE SHOULD BE PUT DOWN LIKE THE DOG HE IS


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> It doesn't matter because she erases that power from existence
> 
> it's not a matter of affecting or not
> 
> it's literally "your power never existed in the first place, Good gaem scrublord"



Wouldn't the fact that Yhwach would "see" the ability coming give him time to "know" and counter the ability in the first place?

Also, because doing what you are describing sounds like she has to cut the target in question (and Yhwach's power rests with his own body), wouldn't doing what you are suggesting require having to go into physical combat with Yhwach, who also has the ability to see the future and knows what Shiki will do?


----------



## Tapion (Feb 8, 2015)

The question is.

Can she Shank Yuha? Can she shank a guy superior stat wise(?) with precog, flight and ranged attacks/spells?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

She doesn't have the ability to contend with him. But if he stands in place and lets her stab him he's gone


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2015)

Lucia said:


> She doesn't have the ability to contend with him. But if he stands in place and lets her stab him he's gone



Which goes against the point of a Vs. match, doesn't it?  

Remember, Yhwach obliterated Ichibei's torso with a blast of power from his out-stretched hand, and that guy was the strongest Shinigami in the series.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 8, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Which goes against the point of a Vs. match, doesn't it?
> 
> Remember, Yhwach obliterated Ichibei's torso with a blast of power from his out-stretched hand, and that guy was the strongest Shinigami in the series.



Shiki has the ability to kill an enemy's powers and attacks.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 9, 2015)

Lucia said:


> HE SHOULD BE PUT DOWN LIKE THE DOG HE IS



You just mad that all he needs to know is how to punch.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 9, 2015)

he should go punch himself in the dick


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 9, 2015)

>Kouma trains in the forests in the mountains
>Soujuurou came from the mountains

It all makes sense now


----------



## Kurou (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you saying Kouma is his son?


wouldn't that mean Soujuuro was killed by Kiri?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 9, 2015)

You can't kill the most pro gardener in the universe


----------



## Kurou (Feb 10, 2015)

Some well placed tonfas to the gut says otherwise


----------

